# inflection of appositives ("President Obama", etc.)



## Gavril

Hi,

In the Magyar translations of the sentences below, how would the highlighted phrases be translated? I.e., would each word in the phrase be inflected separately for case, or only the head word?

_I saw President Obama on the news yesterday.

I don't use the word "mennyiségtan" very often.

He likes the soccer player János Kovács._

Thanks,
Gavril


----------



## Olivier0

Only the last word is inflected: _Obama elnököt, a „mennyiségtan” szót, Kovács János labdarúgót_. That is because the part before the last word is a qualifier, similar to an adjective _az amerikai elnököt_.
But the situation is different if both parts are considered at the same level and not qualifier+qualified: for instance at the end of the prayer "Hail Mary", "pray for us sinners" is _imádkozzál ér(et)tünk, bűnösökért_ (note the comma).
-- Olivier


----------



## franknagy

Olivier0 said:


> _imádkozzál ér(et)tünk, bűnösökért_ (note the comma).
> -- Olivier



*And note the word order:*

Találkoztam Obama elnökkel és Ford elnökkel, amikor Washingtonban jártam. 1. adjective -nil- 2. noun.
Két amerikai elnökkel, Obamával és Forddal találkoztam, amikor Washingtonban jártam. 1. noun -comma- 2. adjective.


----------

